# Did my first 2 fatties tonight!



## baydoe (Nov 16, 2014)

So on a Sunday of watching football I decided to make fatties for super tonight. One was pork sausage with Italian marinated chicken, spinach, and smoked Gouda cheese. The other was with pizza sauce, pepperoni, and mozzarella cheese. And of course a delicious bacon weave. 













image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ baydoe
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## ron22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks good what temp did you smoke it for and how long?


----------



## baydoe (Nov 16, 2014)

Real cold here today. Set the smoker at 250. But seemed to be between 210-230 for most of the cook. Little under 4 hours. IT of 170


----------



## ron22 (Nov 16, 2014)

baydoe said:


> Real cold here today. Set the smoker at 250. But seemed to be between 210-230 for most of the cook. Little under 4 hours. IT of 170


Yea a little chilly here in Minnesota too


----------



## baydoe (Nov 17, 2014)

got to love the good 'ol mid west! 

I'm deff on the fatty train! little bit of labor and love required but man it was good! then again..off the top of my head i can't think of anything that isn't good wrapped on bacon!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2014)

They look awesome ,well done !


----------



## bear55 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thadda Boy Baydoe! Fatties are by far the funnest thing to smoke. Always gets everyone talking!

Nice work.


----------



## oldmisterbill (Nov 18, 2014)

They look awesome. I have never heard of a fattie B4,but gotta try one.


----------



## baydoe (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! i was really happy with how they turned out! make good left overs too! already excited for lunch today! Will be making again in the future. But i also have my first pork bellies in pops brine as we speak so the next time it will be with my own smoked bacon! can't wait!!


----------

